# Lange GX9 Cant Adjustment?



## billski (Feb 25, 2005)

I can't seem to get enough forward pressure on the boot tongue.  Is the Cant adjustable on the GX9?  Is this something I can/should do myself?  Do you just tweak it a little at a time and see how it goes? How do I know if it's adjusted properly?  I will plan a trip to the bootfitter if necessary.

 I'm doing more and more carving and hardpack Nastar racing, and I've been demoing higher power skis that require more.  So it's beginning to matter now.  Thanks

Lange GX9 Cant Adjustment?


----------



## billski (Feb 26, 2005)

*went*

went to the shop.  
fixed.
we hope.
we'll see


----------

